# If you are going to see a movie in IMAX, be sure it is not LIEMAX



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Forgive me if while crawling out from under my rock, this has already been discussed. 
With the popularity of Avatar, I decided to see a movie in the theater for the first time since Independence Day in '95. 
I also felt I would kill 2 birds with one stone and see it in IMAX. 
I purchased the tickets at my closest theater in WPB. Then I got on the net to start looking at the details of the screen size, sound, etc. I happened across these links and the google map showing real and fake IMAX theaters.
Bottom line is back in 2008, the Imax corporation decided to market the IMAX experience in regular movie theaters. Now nicknamed LIEMAX by the blogger in the included links, they charge the same higher price with a screen that is less than 1/4 the size of a real Imax theater.

BTW, although the WPB Muvico shows as unknown on the Google map, there is a blog of a duped movie goer who says it is clearly LIEMAX.
The theater will not refund my money without a 90 mile drive to them, so I have turned the matter over to my credit card and have stopped payment.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info... I had no idea. I'm not a movie-goer (maybe 1-2 times/year) but I would have been fooled into thinking it was the "Real thing" too. In fact, we purchased tickets to see Invictus a few weeks ago and I saw the IMAX option for some other movies on the Fandango website. I thought it was curious that an IMAX option was available but didn't think much of it since it wasn't our regular local theater. Now I know.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I thought it was curious that an IMAX option was available but didn't think much of it since it wasn't our regular local theater. Now I know.


And when you speak to the employees at the theater, they have clearly been coached on how to handle the questions. Their answers are very scripted. "........sir this is a IMAX theater". I was not impolite to these employees because it is not there fault. The shady practice comes directly from the top.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

IMAX sounds like cool place to see Titanic when it
is rereleased in 3D


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

He's site is still not quite accurate. In Morrow, GA this is a true IMAX 3D Theater, in fact you can go to Imax's website and see their theaters and franchise theaters. http://www.imax.com/ BTW: IMAX has "upgraded" projectors and sound system from those used back in the early 80's and 90's. These people are morons!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

While these theaters have smaller screens, they are still showing IMAX format movies. The experience is still better than conventional digital movies, and IMAX 3D movies are clearly better than conventional 3D, even on the smaller screen format. 
That being said, they can't hold a candle to the "real" IMAX theaters with their substantially larger screens.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

What people are calling "real" IMAX theaters are what IMAX call "educational theaters" they were never ment for Hollywood productions! Therefore current Imax theaters approved for theaters are "real"! These locations as already mention use all current IMAX technology, projectors, sound systems and stadium seating before receiving such authorization. Some people complain about the stupidest things.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

When I hear IMAX I expect a 4-story high screen. If I paid extra for an IMAX ticket and walked into a regular movie theater I'd feel shirked. 

IMAX as a brand has always been marketed as 4-story screens. Now they're changing their brand, which is fine, but it's like buying a package of Q-tips and opening it up and finding cotton balls. Sure, they can still do the same job but in a somewhat different way; some may say it's better some may say it's worse. It is what it is and you can't discount the fact that IMAX has built a powerful, recognizable brand based on 4-story movie screens. If they make it clear that this isn't a 4-story screen when you buy the ticket then that's fine.


----------

